# unprovoked attack on daughter



## LauraBlack84 (Dec 17, 2012)

Evening all, 

First time here for us, We have a 7 month old terrier cross patterdale/border/lakeland, We have had him since he was 12 weeks old, training has been going very well, almost house trained, he sits when asked, at meal times he sits and waits whilst we serve the food and doesn't go for it until we tell him to "get it". We have two children aged 2 and 4 which he has been fantastic with (particularly with our 2year old son as he can be a little rough) he stays in the kitchen (we have a safety gate on at the door) and have had no serious issues with him until this week..
Middle of last week he went for our 4 year old daughter, nothing serious just a sort of warning growl and a lunge towards her, she was stroking him at the time but as neither my husband nor i witnessed what exactly happened we thought that perhaps she had stroked him in wrong place / poked him in eye etc, however, yesterday i was talking to my daughter whilst she was stroking Jake and he, without any warning, lunged towards her and got her cheek with his teeth, he didn't draw blood but teeth marks were noticeable and it has left quite a bruise, this was an unprovoked attack and we obviously have the safety of children as our priority and although yesterday i would have quite happily given him away we do feel that with a bit of extra training / tips / pointers we could perhaps sort this problem out ?
....Or am i putting my children at risk ? it is going against my natural instincts as a mother to even have him in the house, but my husband especially feels that we can train this behaviour out of him ? would be very grateful for wise words, tips etc, 

Thanks, Laura


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Firstly get the dog to the vets and get him throughtly checked out.

Have you ever told him off for growling at all? Just wondering if either the first signs were missed, or if he had been told off for growling so has excaled without warning by air snapping.


----------



## LauraBlack84 (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes, we have made him an apt at vets, earliest we could get is tomorrow night, he's never been a growly / snarly dog, he's been well socialised with other dogs however he does like to growl at rabbits, hedgehogs, birds etc, i suppose i have tried to encourage him not to growl on these occasions, Thank you


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

First I would talk to yourdaughter and find out what she wants to do about the dog. Keep it and try and sort the problem or rehome it where there are no children. As the dog snapped at her she needs to feel comfortable round the dog still. Obviously always supervise the dog anywhere near children.


----------



## LauraBlack84 (Dec 17, 2012)

She loves him and was very upset at the talk of rehoming ! and yes he's not getting anywhere near them, any trust i had for him has gone.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

LauraBlack84 said:


> She loves him and was very upset at the talk of rehoming ! and yes he's not getting anywhere near them, any trust i had for him has gone.


In that case you will not be keeping him then....... you cannot live with a dog you cannot trust and children cannot be asked what they would like, they have no CONCEIVABLE idea of the potential danger they are in so it is very very unfair and not constructive.


----------



## LauraBlack84 (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes, i understand what you been, i thought perhaps the trust could eventually be regained, and i certainly wouldn't base my decision on what my 4 year old wanted, as much as it would upset her, her safety is paramount.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

If I were in this situation I'd be looking at getting a good behaviourist in to assess the situation if the dog is given the all clear by the vet. I really don't think it's the sort of thing to advise on over the internet, not with small childrens safety at risk.

I'm also wondering whether you've missed the signs that he's not as comfortable with the children as you thought. It is really easy to miss the subtle signs that come before a growl.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

Safety first. For now keep the dog and children separated.
Vet visit you already have covered.
Next is a consultation with a qualified trainer/behaviorist.

IMO, a family dog needs 3 key things: 
Trust - knowing that when something freak happens it is indeed an anomaly and there is no need to jump to the defensive right off the bat.
Impulse control - if the dog does become defensive, he has the self control to not overreact.
Bite inhibition - if the two above fail, and a bite does happen, it will be an inhibited bite that does little damage (or no damage as in the case of an air snap).

It sounds like this dog has decent bite inhibition in that the delicate face skin was not broken, I would have preferred an air snap than a bite, but no broken skin is definitely workable.

There are numerous way you can build trust, the fact that this dog has previously been good with kids is a good starting point for sure. 
The main issue with trust is that the dog knows his signals will be heeded. A qualified professional can help you learn to recognize subtle signals of discomfort, and teach you and your children proper dog interactions.

Impulse control is really very easy to begin working on. Look up "it's yer choice" on youtube by Susan Garrett to start. Exercises like this, and crate games, and leave it challenges, all help the dog build that self-control up, and you will see pay offs in other seemingly unrelated areas.

All of this bearing in mind that none of us have seen your dog in person so are not really in any position to give you specific advice about your specific situation. That is why you need to get a good trainer in for a consultation who can observe your dog interacting with you in his home.

Some good reading:
http://www.dogsandbabieslearning.com...ogs-dont-bite/

http://www.dogsandbabieslearning.com...with-your-dog/

http://www.dogsandbabieslearning.com...you-freak-out/


----------



## Bulliesandshihtzu (Nov 21, 2012)

About 6 years ago my English bull terrier bit my 3 year old daughter, it was on a sunny day in the back garden, I had just nipped to the kitchen. My instant though in the moment was I'm getting rid of her she hurt my baby. Long story short I worked out that the brush I stupidly played with with the dog my daughter had picked up and the dog went to attack the brush like we had been playing and got my daughters finger. 
The trust did come back and she has never done anything since. I hope you get it sorted no matter what decision you make.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

DId you do any research when you picked your dog?

Did you honestly think that 2 working breeds Lakeland and patterdale was going to make a suitable family pet. Did you pay Any attention as to how you were going to over ride his natural instincts? Or did you just see a small cute dog??

If you wanted to get a terrier then you should have gone for a Staffordshire bullterrier. This is a breed with a natural affinity towards children. 

Terrier are not good family pets for young children unless you have the experience to manage them. 

You need to give the dog up to rescue. Check out terrierrescue.co.uk or PM me for details. You can hold him in foster until his home is found if you act quickly before any more incidents!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Does he stay in the kitchen all the time, or just when eating his food? Where did the attack happen?

Also, how was your daughter behaving when she was stroking him? She may have been petting him gently but if her behaviour was excitable; jumping, dancing, singing the dog may have been wary.

Like any animal, getting to understand their characteristics and having the ability to determine when the dog isn't feeling comfortable is absolutely paramount if you are to have a dog around children. On the most part, they do give off warning signals which might not be apparent to someone who isn't terribly familiar with dogs. I have a Min Pin who is great around children but if they are crowding him or over excited he will start to get fearful. This usually involves a change in the way he stands, the way he holds his head, his ears and his eyes. 

A behaviourist would be able to help you determine if the dog was feeling threatened at the time. Of course, at the end of the day, your childrens safety is paramound.

Good luck


----------



## LauraBlack84 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses, 

Ouesi, thankyou for your reply it was very helpful and gave me something to think about. BulliesandShihtzu i'm pleased that things worked out for you, it's a natural instinct to protect your child and i'm really glad it payed off to give your dog another chance, i really feel that our dog deserves the same !
GoodVic2 i'm not sure how to take your comment, it seems a little patronising, We did not choose our family dog just on the way it looked as a puppy and having 2 small children in the house of course we researched different breeds before going ahead and commiting to getting a dog that we planned to have for it's lifetime, My husband is a farmer, Jakes mum was a very well established ratter and we hope the same in the future for Jake, not all working dogs need to be kept away from children, and as said previously, prior to this week Jake has been a fantastic family pet and has been great with the children.
LouiseH, Jake is in the kitchen at all times as we are still coming to the end of house training him, also we felt it would be safer if we can supervise the children with him at all times, My daughter and i were in the kitchen when the incident occurred, i was stacking the dishwasher, my daughter was sitting on the floor stroking Jake and talking with me in a quite manner, he seemed very happy with this, but as a few people have suggested i think it will be worth getting some training to help me understand him better, we have booked training for him yet this won't be until 7th January, Thank you all for your replies, I'm finding them very helpful.


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Goodvic Not all terrier dogs are not good with children. I had a Terrier cros when I was a child from 1 til about 7 and never once had trouble with him. My last dog was a Boarder Terrier cross Jack Russell and he loved children he could get too exited and scare little children by being to giddy jumping up. The thought of me having to watch him to make sure he didn't bite anyone never even crossed my mind. Obviously I kept him back if anyone wasn't sure about him being giddy but thats all. I now have a Boarder Terrier still a pup so does bite in playing but I'd never expect him to bite anyone or a child aggressively.

Yes you expect certain things with certain breeds but not all of one breed is same. You can get aggressive and friendly dogs of any breed.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

GoodVic2 there is no need to speak to the OP in that mannor.

We have two border terriers and 4 children so in my opinion they are a breed that can live in a family with children.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

terriers can be quite quick tempered... i'm not saying this to be nasty, but it's why i (as a rule) won't home a pup to a home with young children. mine are yorkies- known for being lapdogs  but any terrier is first and foremost a terrier- and can be quite mouthy at times- even when trying to lick!
this very well may have been a one off thing- as you say OP she may have petted him wrong, or woken him up from a deep sleep (one of my spayed girls wakes up with a bang at times) or as has been suggested, he may need a vet. but if he is from working ratters then he will have that quick reaction bred into him. 
as much as i hate dogs having to be re-homed, i personally don't think it is fair on dog or family living together with no trust. he is an adolescent- so this has to be considered as well; he will be a little more edgy than before or than he will be in a years time or so.
of course what you do is up to you as your the only one who knows the entire story and can judge properly. are there no behaviorists that can see you before then? even if it means a bit of extra travelling?

when i was 6 we got a tebetian terrierXspringer puppy, and that dog did Not like me- she snapped and grumbled at me on a very regular basis. it never escalated to her biting me and by the time she was 4 she was a lot better at tolerating me (i was lovely to her, but an ill child who got more attention than she did- i think she resented that). my parents did talk of re-homing her, but i'd cry So much at the thought it would almost hospitalize me from my asthma so i just learned to give her her space and she would come to me when she wanted to. but in saying that- if i was upset about Anything tinker would be the first in the house to pick up on it and come to cuddle me and lick away my tears...
some people would say my parents were irresponsible for letting me keep a dog that was a potential risk to me- and granted i was older than your daughter- but tinker taught me so much about personal boundaries and respect of creatures... i think it is something you Really have to think about and not make any rash decisions on his future while tensions are still high.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kodakkuki said:


> terriers can be quite quick tempered... i'm not saying this to be nasty, but it's why i (as a rule) won't home a pup to a home with young children. mine are yorkies- known for being lapdogs  but any terrier is first and foremost a terrier- and can be quite mouthy at times- even when trying to lick!
> this very well may have been a one off thing- as you say OP she may have petted him wrong, or woken him up from a deep sleep (one of my spayed girls wakes up with a bang at times) or as has been suggested, he may need a vet. but if he is from working ratters then he will have that quick reaction bred into him.
> as much as i hate dogs having to be re-homed, i personally don't think it is fair on dog or family living together with no trust. he is an adolescent- so this has to be considered as well; he will be a little more edgy than before or than he will be in a years time or so.
> of course what you do is up to you as your the only one who knows the entire story and can judge properly. are there no behaviorists that can see you before then? even if it means a bit of extra travelling?
> ...


I agree about yorkies shouldnt be homed with young children..there bones are so tiny an accident could easy happen.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> GoodVic2 there is no need to speak to the OP in that mannor.
> 
> We have two border terriers and 4 children so in my opinion they are a breed that can live in a family with children.


Border terriers are known for being good with children

Patties and lakelands are completely different.

Had the OP have done their research then perhaps they would have got a dog more suitable to young kids


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

goodvic2 said:


> Border terriers are known for being good with children
> 
> Patties and lakelands are completely different.
> 
> Had the OP have done their research then perhaps they would have got a dog more suitable to young kids


There is no need for you to be so rude..the rolling eyes icon.

I also know someone who have two kiddies and a patterdale the dog adores those kids.

I think i doesnt matter what *breed* a dog is brought up with good training any breed could learn how to be good around kids.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> I think i doesnt matter what *breed* a dog is brought up with good training any breed could learn how to be good around kids.


And this is exactly why there are so many dogs in rescue !

Not all dogs make good family pets! Working terriers as a rule do not do well with young children. Yes some do, but many more don't.

Terriers can be very nippy if not managed correctly. This is fine for adults to manage but not young kids.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I can't add to any of the advice already given but really hope you can sort something out.

How is your daughter? How is she regarding your dog? Hope this hasn't scared her too much


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> There is no need for you to be so rude..the rolling eyes icon.
> 
> I also know someone who have two kiddies and a patterdale the dog adores those kids.
> 
> I think i doesnt matter what *breed* a dog is brought up with good training any breed could learn how to be good around kids.


I also do not think it is rude to ask someone if they thought about their breed of dog.

I have also offered to help with rehoming

But people reading this who might be considering working terriers with young kids needs to be aware.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

goodvic2 said:


> I also do not think it is rude to ask someone if they thought about their breed of dog.
> 
> I have also offered to help with rehoming
> 
> But people reading this who might be considering working terriers with young kids needs to be aware.


No it is not rude to ask someone that but your mannor you wrote it in was.

Good on you for offering to rehome the dog.


----------



## LauraBlack84 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks to all for your replies,

I have taken Jake to the vets this evening and i feel it went well, we have decided to put Jake into kennels for a few days so that i can take a breather and assess the situation, We have been put into contact with a dog behaviour trainer / therapist who will come to the house between christmas and new year to assess jake around the children and in his own surroundings, he said that the mixture between being a terrier / 7 months old / testosterone is a challenging time and as said by someone here previously he's an adolescent, needs stimulation and is trying to find his place in the pack. Myself and the vet both believe that he's trainable and i'm willing to give it a go ! The vet also suggested that as jake is in the kitchen (a room that the whole family congregates in) he needs to have a space that is just for him, a no-go area away from the children where he can retreat to when he's had enough.
As for my daughter, Emma, she's fine, she has a bruise on her cheek, adores the dog as she always has, and remains confident around him. She still wants to go and pet him, however i won't allow that at the moment.
Thanks again for all your replies, this is the first time i have posted here and am really pleased to stumble across such knowledgeable, friendly people !


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't have children myself but do have lots of younger relatives. I'm afraid I would never trust a dog that lunges unpredictably and bites like that. Sorry to be blunt but kids only have one face and the "what if" element would be too great for me.

The cross you have is commonly used as a working dog but isn't typically seen a a pet home for good reason. That type of cross and young children don't generally mix.


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

goodvic2 said:


> I also do not think it is rude to ask someone if they thought about their breed of dog.
> 
> I have also offered to help with rehoming
> 
> But people reading this who might be considering working terriers with young kids needs to be aware.


She hasn't said she wants to rehome the dog. By sound of it she's hoping to sort the problem and keep the dog.


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

LauraBlack84 said:


> Thanks to all for your replies,
> 
> I have taken Jake to the vets this evening and i feel it went well, we have decided to put Jake into kennels for a few days so that i can take a breather and assess the situation, We have been put into contact with a dog behaviour trainer / therapist who will come to the house between christmas and new year to assess jake around the children and in his own surroundings, he said that the mixture between being a terrier / 7 months old / testosterone is a challenging time and as said by someone here previously he's an adolescent, needs stimulation and is trying to find his place in the pack. Myself and the vet both believe that he's trainable and i'm willing to give it a go ! The vet also suggested that as jake is in the kitchen (a room that the whole family congregates in) he needs to have a space that is just for him, a no-go area away from the children where he can retreat to when he's had enough.
> As for my daughter, Emma, she's fine, she has a bruise on her cheek, adores the dog as she always has, and remains confident around him. She still wants to go and pet him, however i won't allow that at the moment.
> ...


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

LauraBlack84 said:


> We have been put into contact with a dog behaviour trainer / therapist who will come to the house between christmas and new year to assess jake around the children and in his own surroundings, he said that the mixture between being a terrier / 7 months old / testosterone is a challenging time and as said by someone here previously he's an adolescent, needs stimulation and is trying to find his place in the pack.


Im glad you are getting professional help with him. TBH Im surprised more people didnt consider the fact that he is a teenaged terrier and so likely to really push the boundries until breaking point!! Dogs are often rehomed at this stage in their lives coz some can become little ***s!!
Hope you can work it out.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Im glad you are getting professional help with him. TBH Im surprised more people didnt consider the fact that he is a teenaged terrier and so likely to really push the boundries until breaking point!! Dogs are often rehomed at this stage in their lives coz some can become little ***s!!
> Hope you can work it out.


This was my first thought. He's a teenage dog, only 7 months old. Not like he's 7 years old and has suddenly started. Pushing boundaries and needs a firm hand at that age, as all terriers do IMHO.

I also disagree with the general comments made about the OP being "daft" for thinking of this as a suitable family pet. I love terriers, grown up round them and managed correctly they can be wonderful dogs, full of character, you just need to know how to handle them and to keep their minds occupied. Also think its daft to suggest that all staffies have a natural affinity towards kids, its simply not the case. My nan had a staff she had to lock away when we went round, it hated young kids but once we got to around 8/9 years old he was like our best friend.

I think OP, you are doing the correct thing and good on you for not making a snap shot decision. I honestly think with a bit of training (for both you and the dog) you will be fine, but I'm sure you can make that decision with the help of people slighlty more qualified than us lot.

Good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear you had this problem with your dog and your daughter. I am glad to hear that the vet has given Jake the all clear health-wise, and that you have contacted a behaviourist. 

My first thoughts were also along the lines of this is a crossbred working terrier, made up of three fairly tenacious breeds and at 7 months old, and male, he is just entering his teenage phase and will be starting to push his boundaries.

Having a covered crate with the door open in a quiet corner is a great idea, and when he goes to his "den", no-one should be allowed to disturb him. If he doesn't already have a crate, you need to make positive associations in his mind with it - ie feed him in the crate, give him treats in there etc. Do not use it to shut him in and punish him.

Does he get plenty of exercise and stimulation? He could be becoming frustrated if he isn't getting enough to do.

I hope you manage to work on this unwanted behaviour and end up with a great family pet, as well as a working dog.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Horse and Hound said:


> This was my first thought. He's a teenage dog, only 7 months old. Not like he's 7 years old and has suddenly started. Pushing boundaries and needs a firm hand at that age, as all terriers do IMHO.
> 
> I also disagree with the general comments made about the OP being "daft" for thinking of this as a suitable family pet. I love terriers, grown up round them and managed correctly they can be wonderful dogs, full of character, you just need to know how to handle them and to keep their minds occupied. Also think its daft to suggest that all staffies have a natural affinity towards kids, its simply not the case. My nan had a staff she had to lock away when we went round, it hated young kids but once we got to around 8/9 years old he was like our best friend.
> 
> ...


Just to point out after speaking to the terrier side of the rescue: they will not home ANY terrier in with babies and toddlers. They only home terriers in with kids over the age of 6 IF the person has previous terrier experience and if the dog is proven.

You are correct in saying tHat not all staffies can be homed with children, but there are no blanket rules on babies and kids. It just depends on the individual dogs. Staffies are not nippy and don't have strong working instincts like a lot of working type terriers


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

goodvic2 said:


> Just to point out after speaking to the terrier side of the rescue: they will not home ANY terrier in with babies and toddlers. They only home terriers in with kids over the age of 6 IF the person has previous terrier experience and if the dog is proven.
> 
> You are correct in saying tHat not all staffies can be homed with children, but there are no blanket rules on babies and kids. It just depends on the individual dogs. Staffies are not nippy and don't have strong working instincts like a lot of working type terriers


I'm not disputing the above with regards to the rescue but I've also read about rescues that won't rehome ANY dog to people with children of that age bracket as well so its not just terriers.

In the right hands they can make cracking dogs, and good family pets. I would know, grown up around them as they were my nan's preferred dog (when she got a choice, normally the rescues just picked her).

Re staffs not being nippy, my nans old one wouldn't have thought twice about giving you a nip if you pi**sed her off. She was great once we grew up a little bit though.

Its all about the way you bring the dog up, whether you meant to or not you did come across as very patronising. Least the OP is trying to do something as opposed to just dumping the dog in a rescue.


----------



## Janey D (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh poor you, what an awful situation. I grew up with a Jack Russell and adored her so when we decided to get a rescue I wanted another terrier. Our kids are 11 and 14 and we took quite a risk with Bertie because he was a stray and we knew nothing about his history. He is fantastic with our kids although can be a bit unreliable when other kids visit the house so this has to be carefully managed. I think there are two points here:

One is that you cannot completely trust your kids to behave correctly around dogs. My son is 11 and old enough to know the rules but he still gets it wrong sometimes and has a tendency to overdo the cuddles and stroking. Its hard to get across to kids that dogs may look cute but they have a mind of their own and sharp teeth!

Second is that all dogs can bite given the right circumstances, and yes although I love terriers they are not the most docile dogs. Personally I would not have got one when my kids were younger but thats just my own thoughts. 

To be in a situation where you love your dog but cant trust him with your kids must be dreadful, I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

LauraBlack84 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> First time here for us, We have a 7 month old terrier cross patterdale/border/lakeland, We have had him since he was 12 weeks old, training has been going very well, almost house trained, he sits when asked, at meal times he sits and waits whilst we serve the food and doesn't go for it until we tell him to "get it". We have two children aged 2 and 4 which *he has been fantastic with (particularly with our 2year old son as he can be a little rough)* he stays in the kitchen (we have a safety gate on at the door) and have had no serious issues with him until this week..
> Middle of last week he went for our 4 year old daughter, nothing serious just a sort of warning growl and a lunge towards her, she was stroking him at the time but as neither my husband nor i witnessed what exactly happened we thought that perhaps she had stroked him in wrong place / poked him in eye etc, however, yesterday i was talking to my daughter whilst she was stroking Jake and he, without any warning, lunged towards her and got her cheek with his teeth, he didn't draw blood but teeth marks were noticeable and it has left quite a bruise, this was an unprovoked attack and we obviously have the safety of children as our priority and although yesterday i would have quite happily given him away we do feel that with a bit of extra training / tips / pointers we could perhaps sort this problem out ?
> ...


I have to admit that this is the first thing that jumped out at me. I know your children are young, and some dogs do tolerate roughness, but it is really asking for trouble to allow children to be rough with a dog, particularly a breed that can be feisty.

I'm glad you are getting in a behaviourist and trying to work through the problem, but please be aware that children should never be left unsupervised and need to learn that they should not overwhelm a dog, however much they love them.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

You say both you and your partner didn't witness the attack so how do you know it was unprovoked? I would and never did leave any of my children alone with my past dogs, what a child perceives as petting could to the dog be annoying. Even a simple stroke on the head of a dog with a sore ear could create a bite and as you've said they can sometimes be a bit rough with him anyway which should not be allowed. He's a dog not a toy and children have to be supervised and taught how to be gentle with all animals, from a very early age. 

Getting him checked by the vet is a good idea but keeping the children in check is also imperative not only for your dog but others they may encounter!


----------



## LauraBlack84 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thought that i would update... 
Jake went away for a few nights whilst we had a break, he was in afriends home that has a few other dogs, dog grooming and dog fostering. He has come home as a completely different dog, much more subdued. We now leave a corner of the kitchen child free, his bed is there and it's 'Jakes' area where the kiddies are not allowed (both children understanding this andstaying away) he now has 3 walks a day rather than the 2 and the children are now in charge of giving him his food (which is obviously closely overlooked by myself or husband). I'm really gaining my trust in him again, and i feel i made the right decision ! Malmum- My daughter wasn't alone with the dog when the attack happened, i was standing about 2 feet away from her talking to her at the time and i saw exactly what had happened, the time previous to this i did not witness what had happened (which i did say in my previous posts) the children are never in the kitchen with the dog without an adult, before the incident and now. My son was a little rough with Jake and this is something we are now working on with him and he's beginning to get the hang of it. Thanks for all the responses, will update again after the meeting with the behaviourist.
Thanks to you


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice to hear you trying to get it sorted rather than rehoming him :thumbup: best of luck hope it all works out well


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

LauraBlack84 said:


> Thought that i would update...
> Jake went away for a few nights whilst we had a break, he was in afriends home that has a few other dogs, dog grooming and dog fostering. He has come home as a completely different dog, much more subdued. We now leave a corner of the kitchen child free, his bed is there and it's 'Jakes' area where the kiddies are not allowed (both children understanding this andstaying away) he now has 3 walks a day rather than the 2 and the children are now in charge of giving him his food (which is obviously closely overlooked by myself or husband). I'm really gaining my trust in him again, and i feel i made the right decision ! Malmum- My daughter wasn't alone with the dog when the attack happened, i was standing about 2 feet away from her talking to her at the time and i saw exactly what had happened, the time previous to this i did not witness what had happened (which i did say in my previous posts) the children are never in the kitchen with the dog without an adult, before the incident and now. My son was a little rough with Jake and this is something we are now working on with him and he's beginning to get the hang of it. Thanks for all the responses, will update again after the meeting with the behaviourist.
> Thanks to you


Some time away often helps, both dog and owners, and gives you a breathing space to make decisions whilst not under the pressure of having both dog and children at immediate risk.

I really hope all works out for you, Happy New Year.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Just seen this, glad you're working through this as my only comment in addition to the above is that this won't be an 'unprovoked' 'attack' there will have been stuff leading up to this which was probably seen as very minor and unimportant and probably the first incident was the first serious event.

You're doing the right thing in keeping the children and puppy separate unless supervised and would recommend this for all situations (ie not just you and not just now this has happened). Pups need time out and a refuge where they are safe and can escape young people who may be rougher than intended and perhaps make the pup feel ill at ease.

The pup sounds a great family pet, who with your patience and understanding will be a great companion for your children and also keep the vermin at bay - but all pups need their own space.


----------

